
Show HN: Memoly, a subscription manager app built without code - shaoy
Hey HN community, I&#x27;m Sebastian, a Product Manager&#x2F;Designer&#x2F;Maker.<p>I&#x27;d like for anyone with an idea to build and validate something quickly. I got into the #nocode thing earlier last year and wanted to see what&#x27;s possible with the tools out there today.<p>Over the last few months, I spent a lot of late nights and weekends on my side project. I&#x27;m very proud to present the result today.<p>Meet Memoly (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;memoly.app).
It&#x27;s built entirely without code.  To achieve my goal, I used this tech stack: Adalo, Zapier, Airtable, and Carrd. Memoly is available for iOS and Android.<p>I came up with the idea to solve my own pain point. I have way too many subscriptions! When I forgot to cancel on time for a yearly plan, that renewal was costly. I wanted to create something that helps me to keep track of my spendings.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts!<p>Cheers,
Sebastian
======
harrisreynolds
Hey Sebastian. I'd love to connect on this. I have built a #nocode platform
[1] and I would be interested to see if we could support your use case.

How can we connect?

[1] Webase - [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

